# 240sx conversion



## Nissan_Silvia (Apr 2, 2003)

I was just wondering is a 90-93 240sx, can do a s15 silvia conversion?? 
Im going to buy a 240sx but if the 90-93 can do s15 conversion i might as well just get that instead of the 95 and up. And where can i get a s15 SR20DET? not the 13 or 14 motor. And Silvia conversion information would be really nice. Im researching this, but no one knows much about the conversion. help or anything would be really nice. Thank you


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

*conversion*

you can do the conversion for the s13->s15 silvia. you can get the s15 sr20det quite a few places. just gotta do your research. a good place to start is www.afterdark-tuning.com . he has prices and such that'll give you an idea of where you stand.


----------



## Nissan_Silvia (Apr 2, 2003)

thanks parker but i have another question i just thought of. I heard from frnds. The 240 i mite get is auto. my frnd sed if i do transmission swap im goin to loose tq n other stuff, but if i get sr will it b like a tranny swap, or will it just b nothing becuz im gettin the engine swap wit the tranny. So i wont loose any TQ or nething like that rite?
thanks once again for replying


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

since you'd have to get the sr20's tranny there wouldn't be any losses incurred. only problem is that the 6 speed tranny requires a lot of work to fit an s13. not quite so much tranny work is needed for in s14.


----------

